# Cleveland transit system (GCRTA) weekend shutdown



## Superliner Diner (Mar 24, 2003)

This past weekend, and for the next two weekends, the Greater Cleveland Regional Transit Authority is closing down its entire rail system for maintenance. This includes the heavy rail Red Line, and the light rail Green and Blue Lines. The closure takes place March 22, 23, 29, 30, and April 5 and 6. Buses will serve all rail routes during this closure. For more information:

http://www.riderta.com/Alertupload/raildow...wn3-03Alert.pdf (Note that you need Adobe Acrobat reader to view this file.)


----------

